# The Restoration Has Begun,classic Mini Rebuild



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Im a self confessed petrol head im afraid,i love all things motorised especially British cars and my old Mini,i have had this car for about 5-6 years now,and it got me into the Mini scene big time with a succession of purchases and trade ons of other models,the last one being a beautiful black carb model cooper which i let go for a ridiculous sum of money a couple of years ago,anyway the story started with me driving all over the country in this little car to mini shows at various seaside resorts and campsites and racetracks,the missus even came along and enjoyed the fun we had in this cool little car,until one night when a neighbour knocked and told me some vandals had turned it onto its side causing a load of damage,smashed door,windscreen,wing,and worst of all a roof which wasnt straight,i was totally gutted as this was a car i had grown to love with a great character and one which i had enjoyed some great memories in,i vowed it would return better.

To cut a long story short,the car was transported to my friends garage where a new front end inc wings and scuttle panel were fitted along with new sills and the roof was rejigged so it is now straighter than it was when new,it then sat in a garage for about 3 years before i moved it up to my workshop about a year ago,and finally oi have got the enthusiasm to get it completed,im in the process of prepping the body at the moment for spraying which i intend to do myself :blink: ,today i trial fitted the new 10"x7.25" custom made 3 piece split rim alloys so icould measure the offset for the carbon fibre arches i have to order,already have a carbon bonnet and beautiful billet calipers to go on when ready and a turbo kit if i can be bothered to fit it.

Heres some pics from today, i hope to keep this thread updated as i make progress and to hopefully keep the momentum going to see this project through to the end,i dont want a 5 year restoration as this car has spent to much time off the road already and i want to drive it again.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Brilliant, mate - you'll have so much fun building it up! When I was 17 I spent a whole summer taking apart a knackered pea green Mini 1000 and transforming it into a metallic Cadbury purple Cooper-a-like with white roof, bonnet stripes and the engine/transmission/wheels from an MG Metro. The best fun I've ever had in any car ever!

Good luck with the spraying - so long as you get all the dust out of your workshop and then line it well you should be OK...


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Nutter !!!

In a good way. Used to have a 1969 Mini which gave much more fun that it ever should have :blink:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've owned a few mimis over the years. I had a clubman estate, one of the shitty brown coloured ones that I stuck a 1275 gt engine in, did f all else to it so stopping it was fun! 

Best fun Ive ever had in cars was with minis. Bit of a squash for courting but we managed, well you do when your young don't you!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice pics, I for one would like to see the work progress, good luck :thumbup:

I have fond memories of being kid in a succession of mini's, my mum changed them every year and even though she still had them in the early 90's I always associate mini's with wire door openers, sliding windows and the superb tunnel start button! 

BTW How can the BMW mini be so utterly unloveable?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Wicked mate ,missing my dolly Sprint .Gonna look great ,Please keep posting pics :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I always associate mini's with wire door openers, sliding windows and the superb tunnel start button!
> 
> BTW How can the BMW mini be so utterly unloveable?


I had a works van like that - the wire handles etc. The external hingepins in the drivers door worked loose, door fell off one time. Stopped, picked it up and stuffed it in the back, drove home with no door =- got funny looks going through Glasgow I tell you h34r:

And the Built Mainly for W**kers Mini is just that plus it's Jairman - and they killed me rabbits! :lol: Apologies to those of a Prussianistic disposition, but the Munich gurus took the heart out when they took the quirks out!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds great, except for the part about how it got wrecked.

I think the case of screen wash is a little premature, though. :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant Andy! Sorry to hear about the episode that forced the rebuild but its gonna be very very sweet when its done mate. Please do post more pics


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantastic. Keep us going on this one, I would really like to see it step by step. It sounds like you will have a few 'mechanics' over your shoulder too. :lol:

My first car was a mini and it remains the only car I worked on in a DIY fashion. With no money for expensive repair bills, I ended up learning how to do quite a lot on it.

This thread has made me think back fondly to the days of plugs, points, ball joints and shims, steering racks and so on.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd almost forgot how much fun Mini's were! I too had a Cooper and felt like I was the dogs danglies driving it, unfortunately a run in with a wall was the end of her! Bloody nearly the end of me too, which is why I never got another!!

Best of luck doing her up, and I'm sure you will have even more fun second time around.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> BTW How can the BMW mini be so utterly unloveable?


Exactly what I was thinking, they've killed it completely 

BTW Andy would love to see pics of the restoration as it progresses


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Had a couple of minis when we lived in London, bloody quick away from the lights and ideal for the cut & thrust of London driving.

They are very "Chic" over here and tend to hold their price well. Must be one of the easiest cars to convert from RHD to LHD due to the central instrument binnacle.

I take it you won't be buying watches for a while.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. Great pics and a great project in progress.

Those tyres have an interesting profile. Cant wait to see the finished product.

I learnt to drive at fourteen years old in 1963 in my parent's first car a 1963 Mini.

It was a great little vehicle.


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow. Its looking good. Those wheels are huge, its going to take quite a flare to cover them. but it'll handle like a gokart.

The cf bonnet is amazing too, will you keep it natural or does it get sprayed as well?

If you're going for light and fast what are the plans for the interior? Do mini's need rollbars? they're kind of like one big rollbar already.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I sold one last year and regret it every time i see another :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2:


----------

